# Sweating



## Raynbow (Nov 12, 2015)

Hello! New to M&P here,...

I am making M&P soaps and wanted to package them in pretty wrapping paper but I'm concerned about sweating (which happened to a couple of my soaps). I'm concerned the recipients will find their gifts unsightly.

My Q is, can I somehow "cure" my soaps somehow, like with dry rice satchels for a day or so and then package them in paper? Or is sweating inevitable and I have to shrinkwrap them to avoid this? 

Thank you in advance! <3


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 12, 2015)

Welcome, Raynbow! 

It's been awhile since I've made bars of MP, but shrink-wrap was always the best way for me to keep sweating at bay. Hopefully more will chime in soon.


IrishLass


----------



## Raynbow (Nov 12, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> Welcome, Raynbow!
> 
> It's been awhile since I've made bars of MP, but shrink-wrap was always the best way for me to keep sweating at bay. Hopefully more will chime in soon.
> 
> ...


Thank you! could I ask? Would the soaps sweat after you took them out from the shrink wraps? If I have to, I can shrink wrap them, but I think it'll be terrible if it's opened a few weeks later and it starts to sweat ?


----------



## lisamaliga (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi Raynbow,
M&P soap is prone to sweating unless you get a low sweat type of base and/or live in the desert.

If you don't have a shrink wrap machine, use any type of cling film/cling wrap like Saran wrap. M&P soap bars will need to be kept wrapped at all times until they're used. Storing them in a closet, in a dresser drawer, or in an airtight box are your best options.

Hope this helps & Happy Soaping! 

Lisa


----------



## dibbles (Nov 15, 2015)

I used MP for years until I worked up the courage to overcome my fear of lye and got hooked by the CP bug. The only base I ever tried that was described as low sweat, and actually worked pretty well was from Brambleberry (which I think is SFIC low sweat MP base). It didn't sweat when the weather was dry or a little humid, but high humidity did cause it to sweat some. I always wrapped in shrink wrap, but didn't actually apply heat to 'shrink' the wrap. I got it on a roll from Majestic Mountain Sage, but it seems they don't have it anymore - Nashville Wraps or somewhere like that may. The roll lasts forever! Or any plastic wrap will work well. 

I'd wrap your soaps, and keep them wrapped and stored in an airtight container until you are ready to use them. Mine didn't really seem to sweat much once they were being used daily. But wrapping in paper and leaving them will most likely result in a mess. You could always wrap in paper once they are in the plastic wrap, or decorate with a bow or pretty label.


----------

